
Diet and depression - chmaynard
https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/diet-and-depression-2018022213309
======
chmaynard
Summary: Researchers found that a healthy diet (the Mediterranean diet as an
example) was associated with a significantly lower risk of developing
depressive symptoms.

------
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twinkie_defense](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twinkie_defense)

